# need help with mods



## vote4pedro!! (Apr 14, 2009)

hi! my name is pedro and i just bought a 2006 m6 gto and i was wondering what are the best top end mods keeping the car n/a my budget is 5-6k btw this is my first time in a forum so sry if i posted in the wroung place thanks..


----------



## Corkster719 (Mar 11, 2009)

Get some Long tube headers, cam and dyno tune.


----------



## vote4pedro!! (Apr 14, 2009)

thanks is there anything else besides that or do you think that about covers my 6k budget


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

What the gentleman said above and suspension mods. If and you should have enough leftover to splurge some rims would be nice too.


----------



## vote4pedro!! (Apr 14, 2009)

k thanks alot ill keep u guys posted


----------



## vxssls1 (Sep 9, 2006)

H/C package/headers/OTR


----------

